# New and Wondering about these Retailers?



## Jubilee8269 (Mar 24, 2021)

I have been posting a lot of questions I know. I've found all these different sites from watching Royalty soaps, other soap makers on youtube, a melt and pour group on facebook and a link on reddit for a soap group on there.  So I'm wondering which ones are really good and which ones are avoid avoid avoid?  I'm just gonna list them as I have them bookmarked instead of in alphabetical. Any opinions are welcome. I get it is a LONG list after writing it up. They all have their particulars along with some the same. Along with price differences.  I really don't wanna just say yes only this one is good.  When some of my friends might want a scent that is very particular for a holiday or birthday.  So I'm just trying to cut out the ones that are avoid right now. Cause like I'm looking for a library scent for myself...I found two places that have it. Not everywhere is going to have the same scents is what I'm getting at and I don't wanna just cross people off the list cause one place has an extensive and they might specialize in food scents or florals instead. I'm trying to be open minded.

BeScented
Brambleberry
Bulk Apothecary
Candle Science
Fizz Fairy
Lone Star Candle Supply
Mad Micas
Maple Street Candle
Nature's Garden Candles
Nurture Soaps
Rustic Essentials
Sorcery Soaps
The Candle Maker Store
TKB Trading
Wholesale Supply Plus 
Day Star Candle and Soap Supplies
ScottsDale Wholesale on Etsy
Aztec
Bitter Creek Candle Supply
Essentials By Catalina
Camden-Gray
The Flaming Candle
Just Scent
Fragrance Buddy
Eco Stardust
Keystone Candle Supply
Pure Fragrance Oils
Lotion Crafter 
Candles and Supplies . net
New York Scent
Oregon Trail Soapers
Ponte Vedra naturals
PandJ Trading on Etsy
New Direction Aromatics
The Sage
Sopalooza
Vanulay for molds
Southwest Candle Supply
Elements Bath and Body
Save on Scents


----------



## msunnerstood (Mar 24, 2021)

Fragrancebuddy has decent shipping and lots of reviews on their FO. They are one of my goto's. Mad Mica's, also decent shipping and good mica.


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 24, 2021)

Brambleberry has decent products, shipping can be slow. I use their micas.
Natures garden is one of my favorites, most my FOs are from there.
Essential by catalina, good products, fast shipping. Didn't like their FOs.
The sage, high quality FO but expensive. Worth it for some scents.
Save on scents, I like all the FOs I've gotten and they have a huge selection. Shipping was pretty quick.


----------



## Eleanor Thorne (Mar 24, 2021)

Obisidan's right on the money! 
The Sage (Majestic Mountain Sage) is pricy, but their quality is great--fragrance oils, base oils, etc. are all awesome. And you currently get a $2 coupon for each review you write on their website. They also reply quickly to questions, and their soaping knowledge--especially Tina's--is A-mazing! If you spend more than $100, shipping is free. 
Brambleberry has good products, but they are not cheap, and their sales aren't as generous as some of the other companies.
For micas, I love Nurture Soap, Mad Micas, and Micas and More. Wholesale Supplies Plus is solid, too--but I suggest waiting for a sale to buy anything from them. 
Nature's Garden has good prices for fragrance oils, but I find I usually have to use more (6% of oils rather than 4% for The Sage's FOs).
You can get some good deals at Bulk Apothecary.
Camden-Grey and Wellington Fragrances have quite good products, but you'll want to be extra sure to test their FOs in CP first. 
Save on Scents has good fragrances, but again, it's extra important to test these FOs first! (Some of them are really good!)
Aztec and Rustic Escentuals generally have good scents, but tend to be a bit on the weak side sometimes.
I've tried Oregon Trail Soapers and found their FOs to be very, very weak. Some smelled okay out of the bottle (OOB), but in CP soap, they disappeared completely, and even in bath bombs I wound up using more than I would other brands (except for two of the 30 samples I purchased). There are too many other good suppliers and I haven't purchased anything from them after the first time.
Make Your Own and Soaper's Choice are my go-tos for base oils and additives--especially Soaper's Choice for oils. They sell in bulk, which is why their prices are extra good. Sometimes Bulk Apothecary is in the mix here.

I've tried most of those companies, and there are more good ones than not. 

Happy crafting!


----------



## GemstonePony (Mar 24, 2021)

Wholesale Supply Plus and Brambleberry for FOs and small amounts of specialty oils and butters, and Mad Micas and Nurture Soap for colors. Lotion Crafter also has a bunch of stuff, but I haven't soaped with anything from them. Bitter Creek's Vanilla Color Stabilizer is fantastic, haven't done much else with them. As far as fragrances go, the same fragrance can behave very differently for different recipes and temps, so I go by reviews no matter where I'm buying from.


----------



## Anstarx (Mar 25, 2021)

I only have experience Nature's Garden since I'm not in US. I mostly buy their FOs, because my local suppliers aren't great. They ship fast, the FOs are afforable for beginners, have a wide range of FO, and usually have plenty of reviews to base you purchase on.


----------



## lsg (Mar 25, 2021)

I find Oregon Trail and Bulk Apothecary have expensive shipping.  I like Wholesales Supplies Plus.  They are supposed to offer free shipping on orders $25. or more; but they also have a $5.00 handling charge.  If you buy FOs from Saveonscents, be sure to order the most concentrated.  I like Camden Grey, Nuture Soap, Elements and Lotion Crafters.  You might also try Soaper's Choice for butters and oils and the Herbarie for Bath & Body ingredients.


----------



## Jubilee8269 (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks so much everyone! Your imput has been a big help.  Especially since I knew next to nothing about these places.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 25, 2021)

lsg said:


> They are supposed to offer free shipping on orders $25. or more; but they also have a $5.00 handling charge.


It's touted as "free" but it's not. The cost of shipping is built into the price of their products. Still, if you are strategic enough, it can come out to a little bit less than other suppliers total costs including shipping. But their "free" shipping doesn't' really save you much once you really start crunching numbers with research comparing other suppliers. 
At least that is what I have found. 
On my huge bulk oil orders, I can save about $30-$40 using them with free shipping as I do using Columbus foods with shipping included, but then have to wait 3-4 weeks for my order to arrive, where as other places I'll have my order within 5-7 days. That wait time is another thing to factor in.


----------



## earlene (Mar 25, 2021)

I suspect where you live can play a part in how long shipping takes as well as increasing shipping costs.

Anything I order from *Soapers Choice* (Columbus Foods), usually arrives within 24-48 hours.  They are in Illinois, as am I. Since you are along a main shipping route, *@Jubilee8269*, I suspect if you ordered from them, your shipment would arrive fairly quickly.

However, because UPS has added an additional handling surcharges to ground shipping fees for certain package sizes, so they have had to reduce the size of some of their bulk oils. (UPS is charging them $25.50 additional for each 50 pound cube!) I don't know if it is related to weight limits for the UPS drivers, but it makes sense to me.  Lifting a 50 pound box from my front porch and then into my house, certainly is not fun, so I can't imagine how I'd manage as a UPS delivery driver if I had to deliver those heavy boxes.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 25, 2021)

If I were in your shoes, as I was 16 years ago, I would choose one suppler to provide most of my supplies. That is where you will get the best price on shipping. Adding a few FOs to your base order won't increase the shipping much.

I'd start with comparing prices and shipping for the M&P base. The general consensus on M&P is that *SFIC* offers top quality bases. A few suppliers on your list carry SFIC bases. I would stay away from Stephenson. Just a personal preference -- I am allergic to chemicals in soap and Stepenson irritated my skin.

If ordering FOs only, *Pure Fragrance OIls* in CA has a good selection of top-quality FOs that they represent from companies that have gone out of business. Sign up for their mailing list to be notified of sales, i.e., currently 15% off until 3/31/21. Flat Rate shipping: $11.49. They used to sell sample sizes -- which is great for testing -- not sure if they do any more.


----------



## linne1gi (Mar 25, 2021)

Jubilee8269 said:


> I have been posting a lot of questions I know. I've found all these different sites from watching Royalty soaps, other soap makers on youtube, a melt and pour group on facebook and a link on reddit for a soap group on there.  So I'm wondering which ones are really good and which ones are avoid avoid avoid?  I'm just gonna list them as I have them bookmarked instead of in alphabetical. Any opinions are welcome. I get it is a LONG list after writing it up. They all have their particulars along with some the same. Along with price differences.  I really don't wanna just say yes only this one is good.  When some of my friends might want a scent that is very particular for a holiday or birthday.  So I'm just trying to cut out the ones that are avoid right now. Cause like I'm looking for a library scent for myself...I found two places that have it. Not everywhere is going to have the same scents is what I'm getting at and I don't wanna just cross people off the list cause one place has an extensive and they might specialize in food scents or florals instead. I'm trying to be open minded.
> 
> BeScented
> Brambleberry
> ...


I but from BrambleBerry, BeScented, Bulk Apothecary, CandleScience, Lone Star, Mad Micas, Maple Street, Nature’s Garden, Nurture Soaps, Rustic Essentials, Wholesale Supplies Plus, Aztec, Camden-Grey, Just Scent, Lotion Crafter, Elements Bath And Body, plus a couple you didn’t mention: Appalachian Naturals, The Muddy Soap Company, Making Cosmetics, New Directions, and of course Amazon.


----------



## giulia (Mar 25, 2021)

I like Brambleberry but they can be a little pricey.  MadMicas is great and have very good customer service.  WSP has some good sales and I have liked their products.  I have been happy with Nature's garden and I really like their selection.  Candle Science has good customer service but there FO's are a little hit and miss for soap but great for candles.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 25, 2021)

Nurture is my #1 favorite for FO, mica, molds and customer service. I wait for WSP to have a sale on the things I need, and I do have some favorite FOs from there. Plan on two weeks to get your order, though. I order from Bramble Berry once or twice a year. I've seen their shipping times improve over the last year or so, and there are FOs I really do love that they carry. Fragrance Buddy is another FO supplier I like a lot. Sweet Cakes and The Sage also have excellent FOs, and I order from Elements as well.


----------



## Savonette (Mar 26, 2021)

I didn’t see Sweetcakes in there. I’ve been having a lot of luck (good) with their FO’s. Also love the spa type frags from MYOB. Some of the cologne types accelerate like crazy-but I still love them for single color quick batches.


----------



## violets2217 (Mar 26, 2021)

I’ve found I have four suppliers I order from regularly & usually place my orders at the same time. Natures Garden, Nurture Soap, WSP and Lotion Crafter. Lotion Crafter always arrives first, Nurture soap and Nature’s Garden usually arrive next and WSP always arrives 2 to 3 weeks later. Nature’s Garden has a large selection of FO, Nurture Soap great customer service quick shipping and awesome Micas & FO, plus I get so excited opening the box to see what surprise sample they sent me! WSP also has a good selection of FO and honestly I like trying out their kits they sell (great discounted price & everything you need to make it, including the container) But they have the longest lead time and shipping. Lotion Crafter is my goto for the exotic ingredients that I can’t find anywhere! They ship quickly and ingredients are high quality. I ordered something yesterday morning from them and got a text it was shipping like 1/2 hour after placing the order!


----------



## The Park Bench (Mar 28, 2021)

Check out Make Your Own Buzz as well as Bath Divas HOME | Bath Divas | Bulk Pricing 
They are newer companies but I am having great experiences with both!


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 28, 2021)

This is just my experience:

BeScented - No complaints, excellent customer service, periodic sales, good selection, always adding new stuff.  Fast shipping
Brambleberry - My first supplier, excellent customer service, periodic sales, good selection.  Shipping can be fast or slow.
Bulk Apothecary - I’ve never been able to order from them, always out of stuff
Nurture Soaps - Good selection of FOs and colorants, decent shipping
Rustic Essentials - Second supplier, most of my colorants and FOs are from them.  Fast shipping
Elements Bath and Body - Good products, reasonable prices, good customer service, fast shipping

Would like to add Shay and Company to the list...these folks rock.  Quality supplies, worth the money.


----------



## Quanta (Mar 29, 2021)

I do need to say, if you find a fragrance you like at Bramble Berry, don't get too attached. Just saying. Their FOs are great, but they like to discontinue people's favorites to make room for new scents.

Wholesale Supplies Plus takes FOREVER to get your order out the door. It's not just your distance from them, they just don't get things out the door quickly. Wait for sales though. Sometimes they have good sales, sometimes not so much. It's always by category, so it'll be all plastic bottles on sale, or all floral fragrances, etc.. The FOs I've bought from them are pretty good. If I had to make a list of my favorite FOs, most of them would be from WSP. They were my first supplier and my only one for many years, until I started making things besides lotion sticks.

Make Your Own is awesome for butters and oils. They have excellent quality butters, better than anyone else's. They also have better prices on most things too, especially if you want to buy smaller amounts of things to try. Their FOs are hit or miss, however. Some of their FOs are only just barely skin safe so make sure you check the IFRA documents before using them in soap (that goes for any supplier, really). Some have crazy low safety limits (some are less than 1%) so you would never be able to use enough to smell it in soap.  Their website doesn't have very many reviews for most products yet so if you want to try their FOs, make a very small batch of soap the first time and be prepared for it to move fast. And then leave a review!

Elements Bath and Body ship fast. Like super fast. I haven't bought many FOs from them, just lip balm flavors and some other things but the flavors I bought were really good. The marshmallow one is so good, I used it in a solid lotion that can also be used as lip balm!

I second everyone else's opinion on The Sage. Their fragrances are soooo nice (they have an excellent Juniper Breeze dupe) but they are a little pricey. The nice thing is that you can get a little 1 oz sample bottle to see if you like it, so if it doesn't work out, you haven't spent a ton of money on a bigger bottle. You will have spent a ton of money on a little bottle instead!

The only place I can think of that I'd advise you NOT buy from, is Amazon. Supplies are fine, like mixing containers and spatulas and whatnot. But not your oils and butters, and for sure not fragrance oils, and especially for sure not essential oils. I've seen too many reviews where people got oils diluted with cheap vegetable oils. Sometimes the sellers don't even know what it is they're selling and call it the wrong thing in the listing. I've seen listings for "rose essential oil" that was less than $20 for a bottle 1 oz or bigger. Real rose essential oil is way more expensive; only a rose fragrance oil could be sold that cheap. 
Even if you buy from listings that are shared by multiple sellers, you might get something from a seller who is less than trustworthy. The problem with those is that the reviews are shared, so you might read a review from someone who got a really nice bag of beeswax pastilles, but when you buy it you happen to get it from a seller who sees nothing wrong with selling beeswax mixed with paraffin wax. On top of that, they are almost always selling things at about double the price you could get it for from pretty much any supplier on your list, even after you figure in the shipping costs.


----------



## bluebirdwing (Mar 29, 2021)

Just wishing we had this much variety of retailers  .


----------



## Quanta (Mar 29, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> Just wishing we had this much variety of retailers  .


A lot of them ship worldwide. I know Make Your Own does. If you place a large order, the shipping cost might be worth it.


----------



## bluebirdwing (Mar 29, 2021)

Quanta said:


> A lot of them ship worldwide. I know Make Your Own does. If you place a large order, the shipping cost might be worth it.


Which website is that? I couldnt find it googling.


----------



## Quanta (Mar 29, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> Which website is that? I couldnt find it googling.


Oh, sorry. makeyourown.buzz


----------



## Johnez (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm sorry for the bump-but thanks to the OP for posting this question as I've probably created too many threads lately and I was wondering about a lot of suppliers as well heh. Thanks also to those who've contributed!


----------

